# Impact of Puritan Writings



## blhowes (Jul 11, 2006)

Out of all the books you've read by the puritans, which one stands out for you as the number 1 most influencial book, that had the most impact on your walk with the Lord? Why?


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd have to say "Gospel Worship" by Jeremiah Burroughs. Since how we worship reflects on everything else about us as Christians, this has been the most life-changing book yet. To learn that worship is for God, not for us, has been significant, to say the least.

Also, "Grace," by Christopher Love, who taught me that Christ is a better Savior than I am a sinner.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> I'd have to say "Gospel Worship" by Jeremiah Burroughs. Since how we worship reflects on everything else about us as Christians, this has been the most life-changing book yet. To learn that worship is for God, not for us, has been significant, to say the least.
> 
> Also, "Grace," by Christopher Love, who taught me that Christ is a better Savior than I am a sinner.


Both sound great. Tough question, I'm sure - if you had to choose, which would be number 1?


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> I'd have to say "Gospel Worship" by Jeremiah Burroughs. Since how we worship reflects on everything else about us as Christians, this has been the most life-changing book yet. To learn that worship is for God, not for us, has been significant, to say the least.
> 
> Also, "Grace," by Christopher Love, who taught me that Christ is a better Savior than I am a sinner.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 11, 2006)

If I had to choose, which I thankfully don't, I'd list them as follows:

1. Gospel Worship
1A. Grace


----------



## blhowes (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> If I had to choose, which I thankfully don't, I'd list them as follows:
> 
> 1. Gospel Worship
> 1A. Grace


 yes, purely hypthetical.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)

Does the Westminster Standards count? The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland edition that I have was for me a life-changing book. So much could be said....

Jonathan Edwards' _Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God_ and Joseph Alleine's _Alarm to the Unconverted_ both blew away much of my false Arminian (in)security in my Christian walk and pointed me towards faith in Christ alone. 

Calvin's _Institutes_ was a pivotal book in my transition from modern evangelical to Reformed.

J.G. Vos' _The Separated Life_ is one of the best treatments on Christian liberty and remains one of the most influential books that I have ever read. 

Commentaries by Matthew Henry and Matthew Poole, among others, continue to serve as a gold mine in which I find spiritual nuggets day after day and year after year.

Zacharius Ursinus' commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism is most mellifluous. 

It's hard to choose...


----------



## blhowes (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Does the Westminster Standards count?


Sure.



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It's hard to choose...


When the going gets tough, the tough...

I've got the utmost confidence in you. Which is number 1?

[Jeopardy music playing]

Da Da Da Da Da Da Da,
Da Da Da da...

[/Jeopardy music playing]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, Alex Trebek. Q. What is...the Westminster Standards?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Ok, Alex Trebek. Q. What is...the Westminster Standards?


That's a correct answer. Now we move into double jeopardy...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------

